
Show HN: Quiz Application for Web Developers - OTR500
https://github.com/OTR500miles2go/hf_quiz_machine
======
GreenJelloShot
The question quality seems highly suspect to me.

\---

Question: 9

The easiest way to play videos in HTML...

_ is to use an AWS source

_ is to use an Namecheap source

_ is to use an SiteGround source

_ is to use an GitHub source

_ is to use an YouTube source

------
gatherhunterer
I got an error when I tried anything other than the HTML quiz on the sample
app. It looks nice, though.

